# Partial OAS and GIS question



## Selena (Jun 23, 2019)

My husband is in a process to submitting OAS documents to Service Canada. He will be 65 y. o. in October this year. I will be 65 y.o. in 2020.
We immigrated to Canada 24 years ago. Because my husband will have partial OAS we would like to find out OAS and GIS amount he can receive.

My husband company pension is $ 1065 plus bridge $180( which he will be receiving till the age of 65) 
His CPP is $ 409.

My CPP is $ 174.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

See my response in your first thread.


----------



## Selena (Jun 23, 2019)

I read your reply, but unfortunately, I have not received the answer I am looking for.
Maybe somebody can help me with the information..... Thanks!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

As AR pointed out, GIS is intended for low income retirees. I agree, the government tables are not very clear. 
This post by Doug Runchey may help you. Read the comments and Doug's replies as well. Doug does belong to this forum as well, as Dogger1953.
See: https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/search.php?searchid=25107674


----------



## Selena (Jun 23, 2019)

Thank you! I have read the info on the link you provided before I submitted my question to this forum.
I could not find the exact match of the cases Doug is discussing unfortunately.
Hopefully Doug or somebody else who is educated in this field can help me to find the answer.
Kind regards, 
Selena


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Have you called or visited Service Canada to ask them or checked their website. My understanding is that he will get one fortieth OAS credit for each year. . For 24 years this would translate into sixty percent OAS.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

The gov't website offers this bit of advice:

Note: Partial pension
If you are receiving a partial Old Age Security (OAS) pension, you should contact Old Age Security for more information about your OAS pension, Guaranteed Income Supplement or Allowance payment amounts.

https://www.canada.ca/en/services/benefits/publicpensions/cpp/old-age-security/payments.html#tbl1

It seems to me that with 24 years in Canada, Selena et ux. are into "partial" territory, so the tables are not intended to provide a complete answer for them. Although Dogger can, I am sure, provide a more fulsome and accurate answer than any snivel servant.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The OP provides us with a snapshot of family income, but it is not clear whether there is any other income, e.g. investment income, but if what is posted is all of it, about $20k, there will be partial GIS.... but total OAS plus GIS will not exceed about $700/month each. 

The point I was trying to make is regardless of the amount of partial OAS, GIS varies to compensate....up to a total maximum for both OAS + GIS based on family income. IOW, the exact amount of OAS does not matter all that much. What does matter is the total GIS + OAS which is capped by Table 2. That is the budget number for the OP to look at.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Selena said:


> My husband is in a process to submitting OAS documents to Service Canada. He will be 65 y. o. in October this year. I will be 65 y.o. in 2020.
> We immigrated to Canada 24 years ago. Because my husband will have partial OAS we would like to find out OAS and GIS amount he can receive.
> 
> My husband company pension is $ 1065 plus bridge $180( which he will be receiving till the age of 65)
> ...


Assuming that you have no other income, your total combined annual income for GIS purposes after he's age 65 would be approx. $17,616 (his CPP of $4,908, his pension of $10,620 and your CPP of $2,088). His OAS would be 24/40ths of $601.45 = $360.87 monthly. While you're under age 65, if you apply for the Allowance you would use rate table 4 to determine that his monthly GIS would be $335.34 plus a top-up of $239.58 to bring him up to a full-OAS equivalent. You would get an Allowance of $335.34 monthly.

When you reach age 65, you would become eligible for OAS of 25/40ths (possibly) = $375.91 monthly. For GIS you would each receive $134.34 monthly under rate table 2, and he would receive a GIS top-up of $239.58 and you would receive a GIS top-up of $225.54.


----------



## Selena (Jun 23, 2019)

I have all information now! Thank you very much for the assistance!
Kind regards, 
Selena


----------



## Selena (Jun 23, 2019)

*Top-ups question*



Dogger1953 said:


> Assuming that you have no other income, your total combined annual income for GIS purposes after he's age 65 would be approx. $17,616 (his CPP of $4,908, his pension of $10,620 and your CPP of $2,088). His OAS would be 24/40ths of $601.45 = $360.87 monthly. While you're under age 65, if you apply for the Allowance you would use rate table 4 to determine that his monthly GIS would be $335.34 plus a top-up of $239.58 to bring him up to a full-OAS equivalent. You would get an Allowance of $335.34 monthly.
> 
> 
> Hello,
> ...


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Selena said:


> Dogger1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming that you have no other income, your total combined annual income for GIS purposes after he's age 65 would be approx. $17,616 (his CPP of $4,908, his pension of $10,620 and your CPP of $2,088). His OAS would be 24/40ths of $601.45 = $360.87 monthly. While you're under age 65, if you apply for the Allowance you would use rate table 4 to determine that his monthly GIS would be $335.34 plus a top-up of $239.58 to bring him up to a full-OAS equivalent. You would get an Allowance of $335.34 monthly.
> ...


----------



## Selena (Jun 23, 2019)

Dogger1953 said:


> Selena said:
> 
> 
> > It is not well explained anywhere that I am aware of.


----------



## Selena (Jun 23, 2019)

Thank you! Could not find it either...
There is a calculator for OAS/GIS for full OAS and GIS amount. Maybe it will be useful for somebody with full OAS pension
http://www.calculconversion.com/old-age-security-oas-calcualtor.html


----------

